# Pam Anderson Viva Glam - Tutorial



## Christina Victoria (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi, I had actually e-mailed an artist asking for recommendations on a picture, but instead she gave me the breakdown for Pamela Anderson's Viva Glam photoshoot.  Maybe this will help any of you going for a similar look!

This is what she wrote ::


Begin by prepping with STROBE CREAM for hydrated, luminescent skin.  Create a flawless canvas by smoothing STUDIO TECH Foundation in NC30 over your face with brush #187.  Touch up any areas that need additional coverage with the STUDIO STICK Concealer and blend out using brush #242.  Finally, dust SELECT SHEER Pressed Powder on top with brush #150 to set.  Define your cheekbones with COPPERTONE Matte Blush (a peachy brown) using brush #116. 

Use brush #263 with an eye shadow that matches your colouring to fill in your brows (SOBA Satin Eye Shadow is what I suggest).  Highlight your brow bone with VANILLA Velvet Eye Shadow (an iridescent ivory) with brush #252.  Blend MANGOMIX Shadestick (a rich coppered orange) over your eyelids with your fingertip, and beneath the lower lashes with brush #219.  Apply COPPERING Veluxe Pearl Eye Shadow (an orange copper) through the inner crease of your eyes with brush #224.  Using the same brush, blend STARS N' ROCKETS Veluxe Pearl (light lavender with red/pink reflects) through the outer crease.  To create that glossy, reflective look, dab a little CLEAR GLOSS on top of your eyelids with brush #252.  Pat the gloss on top of the eye shadow rather than sweeping it on to avoid smearing. 

Line your upper and lower lashlines with SMOLDER Eye Kohl Pencil (a smoky black) and go over it with MYSTERY Satin Eye Shadow (a plum brown) with brush #212.  Coat your lashes with ZOOMBLACK Zoom Lash Mascara. 

Line your lips with SUBCULTURE Lip Pencil (a nude pink) and filled in with VIVA GLAM V Lustre Lipstick (a neutral pink with pearl).  Layer the matching VIVA GLAM V Tinted Lipglass on top for a luscious shine.  
I hope this helps some of you.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 29, 2005)

stars n rockets?  didn't that come out way after the pam thing?  i guess they get stock beforehand.


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 29, 2005)

that sounds cool. I love MAC ask an artist! i have found so many awesome colors that way


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks A Whole Lot That Is One Of My Fav Looks From The Viva Glam!


----------



## irmati (Dec 29, 2005)

Ah, thank you for sharing!


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_Thanks A Whole Lot That Is One Of My Fav Looks From The Viva Glam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, me too!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_stars n rockets?  didn't that come out way after the pam thing?  i guess they get stock beforehand._

 
Not sure.  Maybe the artist just added it in for extra effect?  It does have some red undertones.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 1, 2006)

The MAC website has the colors for that look, and it didn't mention stars n rockets. It mentioned Mango Mix, Mythology, Orange and some others. I don't remember seeing Stars N Rockets...hmmm.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_The MAC website has the colors for that look, and it didn't mention stars n rockets. It mentioned Mango Mix, Mythology, Orange and some others. I don't remember seeing Stars N Rockets...hmmm._

 
It couldn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 6, 2006)

i'll try it tomorrow and show you guys...i wont look like Pam Anderson, because she's hotttttt as sin, and I'm Black, so it might look slightly different.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.makeup411.com/beauty_brea...amAnderson.htm if you go there.there's breakdows as well as pics but not like a tutorial or anything there's no viva glam look,but they have some of her other hot looks


----------

